
Sweden Stayed Open. A Deadly Month Shows the Risks - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/15/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus-deaths.html
======
fullshark
I think this is pretty fair. You can see people still did social distancing
without gov't shutting down businesses, yet it did see an uplift in deaths
compared to neighbors hit at the same time.

The proclamations of complete disaster were wrong at the very least. I think
this soft reopening is where America is headed no matter where we are on the
"reopening checklist" targets governors have set up. They will simply run out
of time as fewer and fewer hospitalizations occur and people favor ending
lockdowns.

------
tomohawk
Is it a sprint or a marathon? If its a marathon, the sprinters won't look so
good after the first mile. Although, the sprinters will look great before
that.

Aside from that Sweden doesn't look too bad - certainly not as bad as the
predictions of the naysayers. They "flattened the curve" and have not
overloaded their health system. Many other countries with much tighter
lockdowns have performed worse.

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
mi...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/daily-covid-deaths-per-
million-7-day-average?country=BEL+CAN+FRA+DEU+ITA+ESP+SWE+GBR+USA)

Germany and Belgium are outliers in the graph. They are each at opposite ends
of the spectrum with regards to how they count covid deaths.

Note the graph is not normalized for time of onset.

